# Meyers 6.5st commanche mount adapting to a YJ wrangler



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

I recently bought a 95 wrangler at a steal and will be mounting my Meyer 6.5st that has a commanche mount on it....I know that its not the correct mount buy i've measured the frame rails and hypothetically it should be able to make it work. Anyone know if its been done b4 or should I just sell the existing mount and get the right one?. The plow is less than 6 mo's old and i paid 40% of a new one
Thanks for any input


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

I am not much help on the swap but if you decide to sell that comanche mount, let me know I am looking for one.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Premierplowing;860688 said:


> I recently bought a 95 wrangler at a steal and will be mounting my Meyer 6.5st that has a commanche mount on it....I know that its not the correct mount buy i've measured the frame rails and hypothetically it should be able to make it work. Anyone know if its been done b4 or should I just sell the existing mount and get the right one?. The plow is less than 6 mo's old and i paid 40% of a new one
> Thanks for any input


You will have to fab up a new one, I judt had that done last week. Finding a mount for a YJ is like hitting the lotto and getting hit by lighting in the same day, chances are very small you will find a YJ mount.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

From the looks of it I should be able to make the Cherokee mount work with the YJ...the outside dimension of the framerails is 34 1/2" and the inside dimensions of the Cherokee mount are 34 1/2 as well, I may have to cut the mount a bit to get the mount up high enough, but I should be able to just drill some holes and bolt it up, no?


----------

